# does eco complete affect GH ?



## welshwizard (20 May 2008)

Does anyone know if Eco complete substrate affects GH ?
I have used 80lb of eco complete as a substrate with no other gravel & my GH reads 13. has anyone else had this?
my ph is 7 & kh 12, i have backed off a bit on c02 to get KH to 8-10.
tank been running now for 6 weeks, will i be ok to add the fish from my other tank or should i wait until GH is lower. my fish are angles, neons & dwarf neon rainbows.
i have read that the eco complete could cause GH to be high indefinatly,
Any advise would be gratefuly recived.
thanks


----------



## beeky (20 May 2008)

What were your water parameters before adding ecocomplete? It might have lowered it  :?


----------



## ceg4048 (20 May 2008)

welshwizard said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Eco complete substrate affects GH ?...i have read that the eco complete could cause GH to be high indefinatly,
> 
> thanks


Hi,
    Even if this were true, it doesn't make any difference to the fish you mention unless you are trying to breed them. Fish typically don't really care about GH or pH. They care about kH but this will hardly make a difference in a non breeding scenario. I would worry more about whether my water is clean and free of organic waste such as food particles, detritus and feces and let the parameters fall where they may.

Cheers,


----------

